# QMBO 2018



## rassoul16 (16 Sep 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des personnes qui ont eu leur confirmation pour le prochain QMBO franco du 15 janvier 2018... je suis présentement sur la liste de mérite , et j'attend juste le fameux appel pour une offre d'emploi... y'a t il d'autres personnes dans mon cas, ou d'autres qui ont déjà eu leur confirmation pour cette date? Les plus anciens qui ont déjà fait un QMBO... vos conseils et suggestions sont les bienvenues ! merci d'avance a tout le monde...  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BenBeauchemin (11 Oct 2017)

Moi j’attends encore ma date pour l'assermentation et la date du QMB. J'ai fait ma demande le 17 juillet 2017 - Mon test théorique 2 Aout - Vérification fiabilité 12 Septembre - Médical et entrevue 19 septembre et voilà que j'attends de leurs nouvelles. Je te dirais que je regarde mes mails à tous les 30 minutes hihihi. Donc espérons y être pour le janvier 2018.


----------



## rassoul16 (12 Oct 2017)

yeah t'es quand meme juste a moins de 3 mois de traitement, d'apres ce que je vois sur le site c'est plutot rare que ca se fasse en bas de 6 mois, mais bon on sait jamais, je te le souhaite en tout cas! c'est pour etre officier ou militaire du rang ?  O0


----------



## BenBeauchemin (12 Oct 2017)

Ouais moi c'est QMB il me manque des diplômes pour le O   Mais oui militaire du rang !!! c’est long le processus !!!


----------



## rassoul16 (13 Oct 2017)

quel est ton centre de recrutement?


----------



## BenBeauchemin (13 Oct 2017)

Sherbrooke c’était le plus prêt de chez moi !!! Mais mon examen théorie je les fait à Québec Mais le reste à Sherbrooke !!!


----------



## rassoul16 (15 Oct 2017)

oh oki nice, moi aussi c est sherbrooke ! en tout cas, j'ai très hâte de commencer, espérons que c'est pour bientôt !


----------



## BenBeauchemin (16 Oct 2017)

YEAHH  je commence mon QMB le 11 Novembre 2017 !!! Patience gang !!!


----------



## rassoul16 (16 Oct 2017)

ehh bennnn... congrats !!! ca a ete vraiment rapide pour toi damn !!! tu commences pour quel metier ? :evilrifle:


----------



## BenBeauchemin (17 Oct 2017)

Technicien de munitions


----------



## carpeboi (18 Oct 2017)

Bonjour Ronaldo16, 

Comme toi je suis en attente pour ma date de QMBO en espérant que ce soit Janvier 2018. J'ai RDV au centre de recrutement Lundi prochain et je vais demander au sergent s'il reste beaucoup de positions disponibles pour la cohorte de Janvier. Je te donnerai des nouvelles de ce qui en est.


----------



## rassoul16 (18 Oct 2017)

congrats benbeauchemin !!! good luck !!! 

Carpeboi... ca dépend  des métiers... je sais que pour les officiers d'artillerie, infanterie et transmissions... il restait encore des positions, après au dernières nouvelles que j'ai eu... il n y avait pas encore de date de sélections pour l'instant... a moins que cette semaine il y en ai eu... quels sont tes choix de métiers ??  :biker:


----------



## carpeboi (19 Oct 2017)

Mon choix de métier est ACSO. À ce que l’on m’a dit les places ne sont pas réservé pour des métiers en particulier mais plutôt en terme de priorités de sélections. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rassoul16 (20 Oct 2017)

que veux tu dire par priorité de sélections? je ne comprend pas, on dirait qu'il y a eu des sélections cette semaine... avez vous des news?


----------



## carpeboi (21 Oct 2017)

Ronaldo16 said:
			
		

> que veux tu dire par priorité de sélections? je ne comprend pas, on dirait qu'il y a eu des sélections cette semaine... avez vous des news?





Qu’après chaque sélection les places sur les différents qmbo sont attribuer selon les besoins actuels et futurs. Par exemple un artilleurs choisi en octobre peu être placer sur le qmbo de mars et un autre choisi en novembre placer en janvier. Les différents centre de recrutement place les candidats retenues sur les différents qmbo après qu’une sélection ait eu lieu et ils sont distribués selon des raisons diverses et quelques fois mystérieuses. Incluant le pipeline actuel des métiers et les dates de cours subséquents dans certain cas.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rassoul16 (21 Oct 2017)

oh okaie nice je vois ! tu as l'air d'etre bien informe ! tiens moi au courant lundi alors ! bon week end !  :evilrifle:


----------



## carpeboi (23 Oct 2017)

Pous le QMBO du 15 janvier il reste à ce jour 6 positions disponnibles. Sinon le prochain en liste est le 26 février 2018.Par contre il n'y a aucune entrée sur ce cours pou l'instant, donc il n'est pas coulé dans le béton. Sinon on m'a dit aussi que les délais à Ottawa pour le médical on légèrement diminuée, car le déménagement du centre de traitement est terminé.


----------



## rassoul16 (23 Oct 2017)

ah parfait nice ! je pense que je suis sélectionne pour le 15 janvier, j'ai manque un appel de l’armée tout a l'heure, et je pense que c’était pour une offre, je te tiendrai au courant !


----------



## carpeboi (26 Oct 2017)

Super, Je te le souhaite sincèrement! Un appel du centre de recrutement a cet étape-ci il y a de quoi arrêter de respirer !! En passant quels sont est choix de métiers ?


----------



## rassoul16 (28 Oct 2017)

j ai eu l appel !!! je suis pris comme officier d'artillerie !!! mon assermentation est pour debut janvier ! mes choix etaient :
offier artillerie
officier transmissions
officier infanterie


----------



## carpeboi (29 Oct 2017)

Ronaldo16 said:
			
		

> j ai eu l appel !!! je suis pris comme officier d'artillerie !!! mon assermentation est pour debut janvier ! mes choix etaient :
> offier artillerie
> officier transmissions
> officier infanterie




Congrats !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rassoul16 (29 Oct 2017)

merci !!! j espere que pour toi ce sera bientot !


----------



## Pwegman (23 Nov 2017)

Conseil pour le QMBO ... prennez ca au jour le jour. Je vous garantis que ca donne un coup mais la vie sur un cour est loin d'etre representatif de la vie en unite. D'un coup ta fini le QMB apres ca tu pogne le beat et ca roule comme dans du beurre.


----------



## carpeboi (12 Dec 2017)

WoW grosse nouvelle ce matin !! Après 1 semaine sur la liste des mérite j’ai reçus une offre !! Je serai là en janvier


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nic32 (12 Dec 2017)

carpeboi said:
			
		

> WoW grosse nouvelle ce matin !! Après 1 semaine sur la liste des mérite j’ai reçus une offre !! Je serai là en janvier
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Good job !

1 an jour pour jour depuis ton application, coincidence ?! 

Bon cours de recrue !!


----------



## Milerup (10 Feb 2018)

Avez-vous commencer à recevoir des offres? Si oui, quels métiers?


----------



## Milerup (9 Mar 2018)

Les offres en DEO pour officier devrait commencer, puisque les nouvellea dates de cours sont maintenant sortis! Est-ce que vous avez reçu des offres?


----------



## SaidNavy (6 Apr 2018)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai passè toutes les etapes du processus, passè l'entrevue fin Decembre 2017 pour un poste d'Officier de guere navale ( MARS), je suis sur la liste de merite depuis fin Decembre 2017.
Avez vous des dates de selection pour la prochaine QMBO ? Parmis vous des gens qui ont ete convoquè pour la QMBO ?

Cordialement


----------



## SaidNavy (16 Apr 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis Sur la liste de merite depuis fin Decembre 2017 pour un poste d'officier de guerre navale ( Mars) programme DEO ( EDO en français). On m'avait dit que plusieurs date de selection ont ètè annulèes. La derniere date de selection etait prevue le 11 Avril 2018 mais je ne sais pas si elle a eu lieu ou pas !
J'attends toujours  , j'ai hate de commencer mon QMBO lol


----------



## Milerup (16 Apr 2018)

Un recruteur m’a dit que le prochain QMBO dispo pour les franco est le 27 aout 2017. Si c’est ta situation, je ne pense pas que tu auras des nouvelles avant fin juillet. Cependant, il semble enroller 4 candidats d’avance pour les aider cette été. Ils nous ont appelé il y a 3 semaines deja


----------



## SaidNavy (16 Apr 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse.
Si je comprend bien, meme si je suis selectionnè ce mois par  exemple, je ne serais  informè que 2 ou 3 semaines avant le debut de la Qmbo franco prevue pour le mois d'Aout !?


----------



## Milerup (16 Apr 2018)

Ca depend, il en a qui sont informé très rapidement d’autres 3 semaines avant. Le processus de recrutement est pas facile à comprendre


----------



## SaidNavy (16 Apr 2018)

Parfais, merci beaucoup


----------



## Milerup (24 May 2018)

Bonjour,

Quelqun est sur le qmbo de aout. J’ai eu mon offre pour officier du genie.


----------



## SaidNavy (3 Jul 2018)

Bonjour, felicitations pour ta selection.
je suis sur la Qmbo du 27 Aout 2018, j'ai reçu mon offre pour officier MARS.


----------



## Milerup (3 Jul 2018)

SaidNavy said:
			
		

> Bonjour, felicitations pour ta selection.
> je suis sur la Qmbo du 27 Aout 2018, j'ai reçu mon offre pour officier MARS.



À bientot alors!


----------



## franki181 (4 Jul 2018)

Félicitations!
Moi aussi je suis sur le QMBO d'Août comme pilote.
Avez vous fait votre assermentation et remplie les documents?
Ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient recommuniquer avec moi pour ça vers la mi-Août.


----------



## Milerup (4 Jul 2018)

franki181 said:
			
		

> Félicitations!
> Moi aussi je suis sur le QMBO d'Août comme pilote.
> Avez vous fait votre assermentation et remplie les documents?
> Ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient recommuniquer avec moi pour ça vers la mi-Août.



Assermentation le 21 aout. Document le même jour.


----------



## Gui (29 Jul 2018)

Je suis également dans le QMBO du 27 août 2018 pour officier d’infanterie! Au plaisir!


----------

